# r pod



## texas skiffaroo

We were getting excited about an r pod by Forest River until we read articles on the r pod owners web site about leaks in the windows and worse leaks detected to late in the walls from the bath room.
Same story with the retro units from white water at Holiday World.
We are retired and would like to take a trip to explore west Texas and New Mexico in the summer to beat the heat and can't find good reviews on any small travel trailers.
Really don't like the motel scene every night, but thinking it might be better than the trailer park scene after reading reviews on them with loud party's into the night and pets running amok, sounds like restless nights.
Summer time is when we would be traveling.
Experienced traveler input appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## peckerwood

CASITA!!!!!!!!!! Cost a little more than most but worth way more.


----------



## Pilot281

x2 for Casita


----------



## texas skiffaroo

Read that casita has carpet on all the walls and ceiling and smells musty after a couple years from absorbing the humidity here.
But if they don't leak we could always take out the carpet.
We are not that fussy just need the basics, but don't like leaks or musty smell.
We find that in motels.
Thanks for the advice, we will check them out.


----------



## Bobby

All Rvs leak if not taken care of properly. You have a house moving on wheels. I myself like it cause I know who slept in my bed last night. I can find places that don't have all the noise and partying.


----------



## texas skiffaroo

texas skiffaroo said:


> Read that casita has carpet on all the walls and ceiling and smells musty after a couple years from absorbing the humidity here.
> But if they don't leak we could always take out the carpet.
> We are not that fussy just need the basics, but don't like leaks or musty smell.
> We find that in motels.
> Thanks for the advice, we will check them out.


Checked out the web site, still have carpet on the ceiling and the walls 
yuk.


----------



## redexpress

Ain't nothing perfect. 
I think Casita is made near Dallas. Call them, maybe they will use AstroTurf for you.


----------



## Jayco

texas skiffaroo said:


> We were getting excited about an r pod by Forest River until we read articles on the r pod owners web site about leaks in the windows and worse leaks detected to late in the walls from the bath room.
> Same story with the retro units from white water at Holiday World.
> We are retired and would like to take a trip to explore west Texas and New Mexico in the summer to beat the heat and can't find good reviews on any small travel trailers.
> Really don't like the motel scene every night, but thinking it might be better than the trailer park scene after reading reviews on them with loud party's into the night and pets running amok, sounds like restless nights.
> Summer time is when we would be traveling.
> Experienced traveler input appreciated. Thanks in advance.


We live full time in a 38' bumper pull travel trailer. We sold our foundation house and went full time about two months ago. Here are 3 points of advice from real world experience.

1. Absolutely, DO NOT, ever ever ever buy ANYTHING made by Forest River. This includes any and ALL of their sub companies. Forest River has a history of shoddy quality, and unfulfilled warranty claims.

2. Figure out what size trailer you THINK you want, and then buy one 25% larger. If you were looking at an RPOD, I'd bump it up to a 23-26' weekend model. Trust me, you fill it up fast, even just weekend trips, and you'll wish you had just -this- much room.

3. If you buy used, make sure you get a 3rd party inspection before transferring payment. ALWAYS have a licensed inspector when buying used. This will exposed any hidden damage that you may not see to the untrained eye.


----------



## Jayco

texas skiffaroo said:


> Read that casita has carpet on all the walls and ceiling and smells musty after a couple years from absorbing the humidity here.
> But if they don't leak we could always take out the carpet.
> We are not that fussy just need the basics, but don't like leaks or musty smell.
> We find that in motels.
> Thanks for the advice, we will check them out.


If you're dead set on a fiberglass bubble camper that small, you can also look at Scamps.

http://www.scamptrailers.com/showroom.html


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Pretty much all the spam can trailers are cruddy construction unless you are paying really high dollar. There is one good option I found out there, and it is made right in Houston by a retired NASA engineer who started the company. They are called Cricket Trailers. Check them out, they use a totally different space frame and bonded panel construction, more like an aircraft than the typical aluminum storage shed on a flexy ladder frame travel trailer.


----------



## texas skiffaroo

Jayco said:


> If you're dead set on a fiberglass bubble camper that small, you can also look at Scamps.
> 
> http://www.scamptrailers.com/showroom.html


Not dead set on any thing.
Like Bobby said just like sleeping in our own bed at night.
We didn't want to get a long one, cause we will mostly use it on weekends to the beach in Port Aransas and maybe North in the summer.
I get what you are saying about more room, but we consider ourselves "low maintenance" travellers, we don't require a lot of frills, but are older now and need a little more comfort than the pick up camper we had, and before that a two man tent.
Now we are looking at travel trailers, if we live long enough we might move up to a class A.


----------



## texas skiffaroo

Pocketfisherman said:


> Pretty much all the spam can trailers are cruddy construction unless you are paying really high dollar. There is one good option I found out there, and it is made right in Houston by a retired NASA engineer who started the company. They are called Cricket Trailers. Check them out, they use a totally different space frame and bonded panel construction, more like an aircraft than the typical aluminum storage shed on a flexy ladder frame travel trailer.


Checked out their web site and they look like something we could have used when we were younger.
Very compact, but with all the basic's.
Thanks for the suggestion any way.


----------



## Jayco

texas skiffaroo said:


> I get what you are saying about more room, but we consider ourselves "low maintenance" travellers, we don't require a lot of frills, but are older now and need a little more comfort than the pick up camper we had, and before that a two man tent.
> Now we are looking at travel trailers, if we live long enough we might move up to a class A.


All of the major manufacturers will have smaller trailers.

Jayco makes very nice trailers, and all the way down to 16' models.
http://www.jayco.com/products/travel-trailers/2016-jay-flight-slx/145rb/

The 19RD was my absolute favorite weekend trailer. It comes in at 23' but is very well equipped.
http://www.jayco.com/products/travel-trailers/2016-jay-flight/19rd/

Keystone has this model at 18', with a murphy bed.
www.keystonerv.com/share?brand=PASSPORT&model=151ML

And Winnebago has come out with some VERY nice small trailers. Check out the Winne Drops, and the Mini Winne's.
http://winnebagoind.com/product-classes/travel-trailer


----------



## Oceola

I call BS on Casitas smelling musty...I've had mine for five years...It stays at camp in the East Texas woods all year except for two months each year when I take it to Florida's east coast (1000miles)...NEVER any smell, period. Love it...it has everything you could want and then some.

http://casitatraveltrailers.com/

http://www.casitaclub.com/forums/forum/2-the-casita-club-forum/

.


----------



## Oceola

The carpet, over 3/8th inch closed cell foam backing, covers all the walls and ceiling...It's great...Quiet, warm when it's cold out, cool when it's hot...one of the best features it has over Scamps.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=930953


----------



## blanked

I bought a 10 year old casita. The fiberglass body was solid when I sold it. Any smells inside rent a professional air purifier that companies use to clear smoke smell from fires. Only bad thing about casitas is the single axle. Tire blowouts atr very common and you really need to stay on top of tire care and changeout every 3 years. Wheel bearings repack stay on top of too


----------



## captMike

We now have class A, and have had bp tt's, we keep running in them while the are plugged in, also in 2 cabins we have,(we live on the coast) it helps keep out moisture and keeps down mold and mildew. They are worth the money.


----------



## Oceola

blanked said:


> I bought a 10 year old casita. The fiberglass body was solid when I sold it. Any smells inside rent a professional air purifier that companies use to clear smoke smell from fires. Only bad thing about casitas is the single axle. Tire blowouts atr very common and you really need to stay on top of tire care and changeout every 3 years. Wheel bearings repack stay on top of too


1. Tire blowouts are not common on Casitas or any trailer for that matter if the right tires are used....The problem is owners using the wrong "Load Range" tires. When I got my Casita it had 14" Goodyear Marathon radial "Trailer" tires on it, load range "C"...With the weight of the trailer being about 2700# those tires were at the top end of their load range. First thing I did was replace those 14" wheels and tires with 15" wheels and Goodyear Wrangler LIGHT TRUCK tires LOAD RANGE "D". They've been on the trailer for five years now and have made 5 1000 mile round trips to Florida from Livingston towing at 70 mph with no problems and very little wear.

That is the same basic setup I have used on a number of small trailers in over 40 years of dragging them all over the place. Had a few flats from road junk but never a blowout.

For my money they can keep their radial "trailer" tires.


----------



## sea hunt 202

*or build your own*

These are easy to build and mine has not leaked yet, although in the future I will have to replace seals maby in 8 or 10 years


----------

